# Enable DirecTV USB to download pgms



## btm2g1 (Jun 26, 2002)

I need help enabling my USB port on my Philips DirecTv Series 2 TIVO. I would like to transfer pgms from my TIVO to my PC and burn them to DVD. I called DirecTv and they didn't have any answers.

Any help that I can get would be appreciated.


Thanks.


----------



## ForrestB (Apr 8, 2004)

The Tivo Zipper will let you activate the USB port so you can transfer your shows 
http://www.mastersav.com/tivo_zipper.html


----------



## btm2g1 (Jun 26, 2002)

Thanks for the info.

After transferring the files to my PC, do I need any other software to burn the pgms to a DVD?


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

yep, DVD burning software.


----------



## ForrestB (Apr 8, 2004)

>>yep, DVD burning software<<

Well on a Mac, that's bundled with the computer - iMovie, iDVD, etc


----------



## gwb2004 (Dec 8, 2004)

btm2g1 said:


> I need help enabling my USB port on my Philips DirecTv Series 2 TIVO. I would like to transfer pgms from my TIVO to my PC and burn them to DVD. I called DirecTv and they didn't have any answers.
> 
> Any help that I can get would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.


I'm assuming you want to enable the USB ports for a USB network adapter, yes?


----------



## ForrestB (Apr 8, 2004)

The list of Tivo compatable USB to ethernet adapters is very short. The Netgear
FA120 is frequently recommended and it costs around $25.


----------



## signots (Nov 14, 2006)

Silly question; lot's of info on the net today about the ability to transfer programs over a broadband connection to your TiVo to watch on TV. Will the zipper program mentioned above allow data to go FROM the PC to Tivo as well as vice versa? Steve


----------



## Blitz68 (May 11, 2006)

btm2g1 said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> After transferring the files to my PC, do I need any other software to burn the pgms to a DVD?


You will also need software to convert files from Tivo to MPEG.


----------

